# Vintage Paper Hangtags



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking for a place to get hangtags that have a vintage look/feel to them. Whether they are kraft paper, cloth, or whatever, I am having a hard time finding some for a reasonable price. 

I am looking for ones very similar to this that I can have my own design/logos printed on:









I use GotPrint right no for hangtags but they do not offer the more "stylish" hangtags. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Specialteesms (Jan 3, 2013)

Have you looked etsy.com?


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Specialteesms said:


> Have you looked etsy.com?


I have not. Thank you!


----------



## Stripes1 (May 14, 2010)

Why not make your own?


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Stripes1 said:


> Why not make your own?


How would you suggest I go about that? I have thought about doing a stamp, but I am mainly looking for the cardboard/paper


----------



## Stripes1 (May 14, 2010)

There are paper choices out there that have the brown craft paper look to them. Stamping them is a great idea or you could distress your design and print it that way to get the effect


----------

